

W3schools: Chrome Has Surpassed Ten Percent Share - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/w3schools-chrome-has-surpassed-ten-percent-share/

======
JayNeely
Wikipedia has an aggregate table of several market share companies estimates:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers#Sum...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers#Summary_table)

Currently, most put Chrome at between 5% - 6%.

~~~
freetard
Wikipedia also publishes its own stats, though they take some time to update
them:
[http://stats.wikimedia.org/wikimedia/squids/SquidReportClien...](http://stats.wikimedia.org/wikimedia/squids/SquidReportClients.htm)

------
jim-greer
It's up to 9.8% of visits to Kongregate. Here's our browser share vs a year
ago. IE lost a lot, Firefox a little, Chrome and Safari both made big gains.

Internet Explorer

Jan-10 41.8%

Jan-09 50.1%

Firefox

Jan-10 38.2%

Jan-09 40.2%

Chrome

Jan-10 9.8%

Jan-09 3.0%

Safari

Jan-10 7.5%

Jan-09 3.9%

Opera

Jan-10 2.4%

Jan-09 2.4%

~~~
lsb
What's interesting for HTML5 web developers is the rendering engines, which
combines Chrome and Safari: IE(6/7/8 mélange): 41% Gecko: 38% Webkit: 17%.

So standards compliance is becoming more and more popular.

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
IE should be Trident.

 _Trident_ : 41%

 _Gecko_ : 38%

 _Webkit_ : 17%

------
xsc
Let's take in mind that the first sentence acts as a disclaimer

"The web developer-focused w3schools releases browser statistics every month."

------
axod
This is the last year on Mibbit (main client).
<http://mibbit.com/browserShare.png>

What was surprising to me is that chrome is stealing share from IE. Which is
fantastic news! Course the other theory would be that firefox is stealing
share from IE, but Chrome is stealing share from firefox at about the same
rate.

But in any event, less IE is good for the web.

~~~
MrRage
> But in any event, less IE is good for the web.

My hatred for IE 6 notwithstanding, I'd phrase it: browser diversity is good
for the web. I see nothing wrong about using IE 8 (although it's not my
personal choice), because thanks to competition it's actually a decent
browser.

~~~
wvenable
There's nothing decent about IE8 -- and competition doesn't really apply to it
since it's installed (and upgraded) by default on the majority of PC's. Since
nobody chooses IE, there is no real incentive to make it competitive.

~~~
jasonkester
Have you actually used IE8 as your main browser for any length of time? It's
actually quite good. Certainly better than FireFox+Firebug for development,
with its proper javascript debugger.

If it weren't for Chrome, I'd be using it today.

------
chime
I love Chrome. I installed it as the default browser on my company's Terminal
Server/Citrix for our 50 users. It is a bit difficult to set it up in TS
environment for all users but once setup, it works great. When 15-20 people
had IE open with our intranet site, the server spiked to 60-70% usage. With
Chrome, it's barely 20%.

~~~
niyazpk
Could you please explain why the choice of browser affect the server load?

~~~
kevinherron
Because for whatever reason he has people accessing the intranet via a browser
running in terminal services/citrix -- meaning all of those browsers sessions
are running on the server and the clients are simply presented with a view of
what's going on.

------
andrewljohnson
I know all of you hackers love your Chrome, but when I tried to switch, it was
a total bust for me on a Macbook Pro.

Chrome is indeed much faster than Firefox, but it is embarrassingly bad at
running Google applications... GMail and Docs are both heavily bugged in
Chrome, and I depend on those daily. The exact moment I switched was when
Chrome wouldn't let me send an email in GMail because it would always want to
scroll up to the top of any GMail page... a really bizarre bug.

Other annoyances that switched me back to FireFox:

* Chrome crashed on me several times

* I had to put up with annoying ads

* The JS debugging tools are alien to me

And also, quite honestly, it was frickin' annoying to re-login to a billion
websites. If they are importing my settings and such from FF, would it be
insecure or some such to import my passwords?

------
MikeCapone
The site I write for isn't particularly addressed to geeks. It got about 14
million pageviews in January, and Chrome represents about 5.8% of visitors.

------
Kilimanjaro
Conclusion: The next wave of web developers pick Chrome.

~~~
axod
You can't just dismiss it like that. Techies are early adopters. Chrome is
smashing through and stealing market share from every other browser. Check
your own stats. Check others.

------
DenisM
Does Chroem work well on the Mac yet? The two times I tried it was terribly
slow, especially in scrolling.

~~~
truebosko
It works just fine. I've been using Chrome on Mac since they began releasing
stable ones a few months back. Haven't looked back (I also use it on every
other OS, so I may be bias.)

------
zandorg
I figure Google has released a browser simply (as with their Google toolbar)
so they can spider all the 'dark web' pages everyone visits. Evidence? Look at
all those eBay search results when eBay prevents spidering.

~~~
JeffJenkins
Where is eBay preventing spidering? Their robots.txt doesn't block off
anything significant, and while it says that robots should ask permission
Google would certainly have that. I also don't remember any issues crawling it
with the startup I work at except that the site is _massive_ and extremely
time-sensitive.

~~~
zandorg
I remember a few years ago, an auction aggregator tried to spider eBay (just
incrementing the auction ID) and eBay basically sued them, or blocked it off -
either way, the aggregator went out of business.

But that was 2001. So I guess things have changed (and thanks for informing
me).

